# East Canyon Reservoir



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

Taken last night


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW! Incredible photos.


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow you have some talent!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

**** nice! Especially the top photo. Nice depth of field! Great exposure. What aperture and shutter speeds?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

that's a goodun


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Outstanding. The top one is my new desktop. I use my TV as my monitor, you ought to see that picture on a 52" plasma.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are really awesome! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice job.


----------

